# Switchbot for automation



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Saw this example of someone using a wireless button pusher to hit the momentary switch on Sage machines, though it was a nice solution to control remotely or control on a routine if you can be at peace with having the little box stuck to the machine.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/espresso/comments/f0406e/automating_my_bbe/


----------

